# Kansas Deputy Admits Having Sex With Female Inmate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by thekansascitychannel.com*

A sex affair inside the Atchison County Jail has shocked prosecutors, KMBC's Lara Moritz reported Monday.

Court papers state that in January, Travis McBride, a 28-year-old sheriff's deputy working inside the jail, had sex with 18-year-old Sheena Kley, an inmate serving time for probation violation.

McBride admitted he had sex with the inmate and pleaded no contest to the charges.

"They met from being in the jail; a relationship sprouted," prosecutor Jerry Kuckelman told KMBC. "Deputy McBride had told other officers that he was working an undercover drug operation and needed to talk to her, and had her taken to the multipurpose room."

In that multipurpose room, McBride and Kley had sex, prosecutors said.

"It was a case of consensual sex involving two adults," Kuckelman said.

Kley's mother went to Kuckelman, claiming her daughter had been raped.

Kuckelman said Kley also admitted to willingly have sex with McBride.

"It was very clearly a case where she was just as much involved as he was. If this had happened outside of a jail setting, there would have been no crime," Kuckelman said.

But because the incident happened inside the jail, McBride is in trouble. A former Marine and respected law enforcement officer who will now become a registered sex offender.










"It's been tough on morale for everybody in the sheriff's department --tough for the people in my office. Deputy McBride was a very good officer," Kuckelman said.

Kley served her sentenced and was released from jail. She's suing the sheriff's department.

McBride could face time in jail. He will be sentenced in March.

Copyright 2006 by TheKansasCityChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

